# Explosives manufacturing & storage facility



## jar546 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have an H1,2 & 3 facility that is expanding with new additions to 2 of their buildings.  They are claiming Division 1.3 & 1.3 explosives.  No more information other than that.  I am trying to figure out where that will fit in the 500 sections of the NEC.  I am assuming class II or possibly III.  Anyone deal with this type of setup before?


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Explosives manufacturing & storage facility

NFPA1124 sends you to section 502 of the 2008 NEC


----------



## jar546 (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Explosives manufacturing & storage facility

NFPA 1124 would not apply.  I think they make the primers and other parts for mortar and artillery shells.  Trying to find out where that would fit in NFPA.

I think NFPA 495 would be more appropriate.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Explosives manufacturing & storage facility

If available for use in your situation, I would agree that NFPA 495 Chapter 6 and link to Article 502 of NEC via (6.2.6)


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Explosives manufacturing & storage facility

First, If you are not trained to handle plan review for DOD explosives, require they provide an expert.  He will be the guy with fewer fingers and toes, but still walking and talking.

Second, NFPA 495 "1.3.3    This code shall not apply to the manufacture of explosive materials under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Department of Defense (DOD). This code also shall not apply to the distribution or storage of explosive materials by military agencies of the United States, nor shall it apply to arsenals, navy yards, depots, or other establishments owned or operated by, or on behalf of, the United States."

Typically, Classified areas are Class I Div I, Class II Div I.  Unless they want to use the Zone methods.  Specific criteria applies based on process and storage.

Those 1.3's have precursors that may include many other hazard classifications.  AND 1.3 applies unless they under 1.1, 1.2 because of process, or storage.

See... http://www.ddesb.pentagon.mil/

If this does not help then punt.  This stuff is designed to go boom!


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Explosives manufacturing & storage facility



			
				FyrBldgGuy said:
			
		

> First, If you are not trained to handle plan review for DOD explosives, require they provide an expert.  He will be the guy with fewer fingers and toes, but still walking and talking.Second, NFPA 495 "1.3.3    This code shall not apply to the manufacture of explosive materials under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Department of Defense (DOD). This code also shall not apply to the distribution or storage of explosive materials by military agencies of the United States, nor shall it apply to arsenals, navy yards, depots, or other establishments owned or operated by, or on behalf of, the United States."
> 
> Typically, Classified areas are Class I Div I, Class II Div I.  Unless they want to use the Zone methods.  Specific criteria applies based on process and storage.
> 
> ...


Great information.  There is so much information missing on these plans that I am making a big list.  They do have a DOD contract so 495 points me in the right direction.  Thank you.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Explosives manufacturing & storage facility


----------

